# Fire at White Point Beach Resort



## Bib (Nov 13, 2011)

It's a sad day here in Nova Scotia, as the main lodge at White Point Beach Resort was lost to fire yesterday. While the majority of the resort is fine, the main lodge housed the reception area, hotel rooms, the restaurant and pub, conference rooms as well as the pool and recreation facilities. The lodge has been there since 1928. Renovations were slated for Jan/Feb anyway, but a piece of NS history has been lost. FYI, the timeshare part of the resort is pretty far from the lodge so not damaged at all. Here's a link to the story.

http://www.globalmaritimes.com/ns+f...hite+point+beach+resort/6442520508/story.html


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 13, 2011)

Bib....it was really sad to see the main lodge in flames on the CBC Sunday morning news!  I've not been to that area, but have often thought a stay there would be worth the drive from Ontario.  It was reported the main lodge was primarily a wooden structure, which would be engulfed in flames rather quickly.  No cause reported on the news, but they did say a couple of youth hockey teams were staying there.


----------



## eal (Nov 13, 2011)

I also felt a pang hearing the news that the lodge had burned down.  Last night we were out at our local pub for dinner and there was a woman sitting nearly who was wearing a White Point sweatshirt - we comiserated about the loss.


----------



## Sullco2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ironwood--was one of the youth hockey teams called the Pyromaniacs?  Is that what gave you the clue or was it just an awkwardly phrased sentence?

On the more important note, this is a terrible loss and will underscore the importance of tourism to economies everywhere, not just in the Liverpool, NS region.

Of course they'll rebuild and it will be great.  In the meantime, perhaps the government that gave WP some money would consider reinstating the ferries from the US.  After all that was a serious serious blow to the tourism industry.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm with you on the ferries. We still went there in 2010, but the ferries would have made it a much easier trip.

We enjoyed the big fireplace in the main building. DS16 was very much missing his piano and the staff there let him play most morning in the meeting room right behind the fireplace. Many quests seemed to enjoy the music.

Our house at the resort is one of the nicest units we've stayed in after many years of timesharing. We especially liked the man who came to refill the wood box on the porch every day. My husband is still trying to figure out how to get someone at home to do that. And the gardeners were amazing. We went out one day and came back to find two lovely ladies filling our window boxes with beautiful flowers. They gave us a tour of their greenhouse one day.

Sheila


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 22, 2011)

Heard about this on the news down here in the USA. Apparently there was a couple getting married the day of the fire. They have a photo of the to be wed couple with the burning building in the background.

This is sad. We spent only one night at White Point several years ago on an east coast trip. Took the Cat over from Main to Nova Scotia.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 22, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> Heard about this on the news down here in the USA. Apparently there was a couple getting married the day of the fire. They have a photo of the to be wed couple with the burning building in the background.



Saw this on Inside Edition today. The couple was to be married in front of the fireplace in the lobby. The reception area along with their flowers and cake all burned to the ground. They thought it was "good luck" because everything would be good compared to their wedding day.

Sheila


----------



## Dottie (Nov 23, 2011)

So sorry to read about the fire.  We exchanged to one of the cottages in
May of 2010.  Hope they can rebuild but sorry they will lose the charm of the old building.  It was one of our most enjoyable exchanges.

Dottie


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Dec 23, 2011)

*White Point rising from the ashes*

There is talk that the new lodge at White Point could be ready by the second week of November 2012.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/business/45474-white-point-resort-starts-climb-ashes


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 23, 2012)

They already have the plans posted for rebuilding. They'll be back and better than ever.

Sheila


----------



## asp (Feb 25, 2012)

*RCI inventory at Whitepoint*

Was wondering if Whitepoint was still operating for rentals and RCI reservations?  Any idea if extra inventory is available through RCI if there is no restaurant, spa etc?


----------

